# Old drafting machines



## unbob (Mar 10, 2013)

I know these things are prehistoric, but I still like using them.
I found an old Universal board master at a second hand store with board for $5. It is missing the two scales.
My question is, will Vemco scales fit the Universal board master drafting machine?
I have been using a 1930s Bruning machine for years, those scales are way too small for the Universal.


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

I think the Vemco scales will work. I drafted for a long time and used a machine much like this one with Vemco. Not sure everything is the same on the machines but it is very similar. They use a dovetail type piece on the scale. The metal dovetail slides into the drafting head and friction holds it in place.


----------



## unbob (Mar 10, 2013)

Thanks for the response!
I tend to think they will work, or I can make the Vemco scales work. I couldn't find any info on compatibility specific to the Universal machine.
Vemco prices are $32 and $38 for 12" and 18" metal centered/plastic edge scales. I will order some in the morning. New scales verses ebay.


----------



## GarryP (Sep 14, 2013)

I worked with those machines a lot in my college days. They were great technology at the time. It's certainly a skill and a mind stretcher to see things 3D in your mind and draw them 2D with the right info for a machinist to translate them into 3D.

But I've been using Sketchup a lot lately and I'm amazed at the capabilities. I love it.


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

Remember them well! Learned on a similar setup. Never had one crash or need to be plugged in.


----------



## unbob (Mar 10, 2013)

This very old and small single blade Bruning was my grandfathers, a machinist in the food processing industry. I have used it in my machine shop for 4 decades.
I think the Universal will be better in my woodwork area, its much more sealed, less prone to be fouled by sawdust. The old Bruning has exposed bands and pulleys.
The 2D drawings have always worked fine for me, I am not doing turbine blade profiles.
I tend to think, these may make some sort of comeback for those working on patents, as the ease of hacking is alarming.


----------



## moonie (Jun 18, 2010)

oh sweet.


----------



## Woodmaster1 (Apr 26, 2011)

I remember using them when I taught drafting before autocad.


----------

